Ask HN: Why do some software engineers dislike visual tooling? - Austin_Conlon
======
websitescenes
Too much clicky, clicky for something that could be scripted. It's the main
reason I always roll my own CMS instead of using something like Wordpress.
Bloated/confusing interfaces can be cumbersome and actually slow an engineer
down quite a bit.

------
gvb
What you can do is limited by the imagination of whoever wrote the tool (or
worse, with "enterprise" tools, the imagination of the committee that wrote
the requirements).

Non-gui tools are generally much more "open-ended" \- you are limited by your
imagination, not someone else's imagination.

\----

Clicky-gui tools make simple things trivial but make complex things
impossible.

Non-gui tools make simple things harder but make complex things possible.

------
brigandish
Probably because it's rarely portable. Or, at least, it was that way in the
past. MS products of the late 90's/early 2000's come to mind. Since then I've
relied as much as possible on plain text.

Once bitten, twice shy… though I secretly dream of writing decent code with
help from a something graphical.

